# changing forum



## engineman (Jul 25, 2014)

hi

i started a thread in a forum, but now realise it would be better to have it in a different forum.

as forum rules dont allow duplicate threads, is it possible to move it


----------



## tropics (Jul 25, 2014)

If no body replied delete it and post it in the right forum.

Richie


----------



## engineman (Jul 25, 2014)

people have replied, and i dont want to re start the thread, lots of pics etc

just want to move the whole thread


----------



## daveomak (Jul 25, 2014)

engineman said:


> people have replied, and i dont want to re start the thread, lots of pics etc
> just want to move the whole thread




PM Pineywoods


----------

